# We Are In Serious Constitutional Crisis With Democrats Advocating Treason !



## nononono (Sep 19, 2018)

*Four scumbags have sent a letter to the FBI/DOJ demanding that they NOT honor the directive of the President of the United States to declassify the material Congress requested ..Yes Congress....not the President ( Yes he initially said he might ..), but members of Congress requested it to clarify many questions " they " have !!!!!!*

*Below is the Treasonous act being perpetrated by the " Disgusting Four ".....*

*Rep Nancy Pelosi*
*Rep Adam Schiff*
*Sen Chuck Schumer*
*Sen Mark Warner*

*Those four above are so tied into corruption within Washington DC that the Letter below just completely supports all calls for their IMMEDIATE removal ....These are the acts of TREASONOUS POLITICIANS !!!!!*
















*Those four criminals should already be jailed for the actions they*
*have taken......No doubt about it !*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Sure, that’s true, but aren’t we at far greater threat from Gort destroying our planet with this sunspot observatory closure situation?


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Sure, that’s true, but aren’t we at far greater threat from Gort destroying our planet with this sunspot observatory closure situation?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

nononono said:


>


"It's a cookbook!"


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

*The Rodent might be slow and a drunk, but there's some activity left up in
that skull.......*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2018)

nononono said:


>





Hüsker Dü said:


> "It's a cookbook!"


Yes, this is a cookbook, from the creative mind of Rod Sterling and his writing staff from the fictional Twilight Zone television series. 

Klaatu and Gort are very real; one, an alien humanoid, the other an alien robot, respectively. Gort has the power to destroy all human life and its destructive capacity that threatens the peace and security of space.  Klaatu has the power to control Gort from using that power. These are facts, more than a decade earlier in time than the fictional Twilight Zone cookbook story, as frightening at the time as it may have been. 

The sunspot observatory’s cover story is a kiddie porn creep used a computer at the observatory to look at kiddie porn.  The closure of the facility was to “identify” and arrest the creep.  

If the cover story were true, they need only go to Hillary Clinton and lock her up, without charges, without due process, without any adherence to the US Constitution, Federal statutes, or any Federal or State rights, statutes, laws or case law precedent.  And release all the Russian witch hunt and Cohen convictions, and all would be well again.  

The inconvenient truth is the creepy kiddie poem story is fictional.  Klaatu and Gort landed at the facility, and life on Earth remains in the balance.  But locking up Hillary without any charges is at least a start.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Yes, this is a cookbook, from the creative mind of Rod Sterling and his writing staff from the fictional Twilight Zone television series.
> 
> Klaatu and Gort are very real; one, an alien humanoid, the other an alien robot, respectively. Gort has the power to destroy all human life and its destructive capacity that threatens the peace and security of space.  Klaatu has the power to control Gort from using that power. These are facts, more than a decade earlier in time than the fictional Twilight Zone cookbook story, as frightening at the time as it may have been.
> 
> ...


*I spiked " Fat Slob Bob's " Velveeta with hallucinogenics and look what he posts.....*

*He loves to nibble at anything....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2018)

https://t.co/ShNbNyLL7J


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/ShNbNyLL7J


You should seek help.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should seek help.








*You'll need help.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Again t has made you idiots feel validated by talking "up" to you and agreeing with your insane clown posse conspiracy theories and ideas . . . and you idiots just lap it up, hilarious!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again t has made you idiots feel validated by talking "up" to you and agreeing with your insane clown posse conspiracy theories and ideas . . . and you idiots just lap it up, hilarious!


Where's the idiot button...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should seek help.


Where will O’Brien leave the manual?
Maybe you’re O’Brien.

You sure as hell ain’t Don Juan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where will O’Brien leave the manual?
> Maybe you’re O’Brien.
> 
> You sure as hell ain’t Don Juan.


Nutter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutter.


Well, I'm certainly not one of you people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should seek help.


You should take your own advice....


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutter.



*Pussy .....*


----------

